# Best PPF company in Scotland?



## T16

Hi,

I adore my car, I dont think it even has a single stonechip currently, and I want to keep it that way.

I am ordering up an XPEL pre-cut PPF kit, I know the disadvantages to pre-cut vs normal, but under no circumstances do I want any trimming knives anywhere near my paint. Even if its an expert, accidents happen.

I lack the proper indoor space to do the job myself, no doubt it would take me 10 times longer than a real pro, so who is the best in Scotland at fitting PPF?

Ive seen so many horror stories about wrapping companies, I'm taking zero chances and just want the best and happy to pay more to get the best.

Any recommendations would be very much appreciated, I do actually have OCD, so I'd actually not be able to handle anyone screwing the job up, or damaging the car in any way.

Many thanks! Sorry to sound like a weirdo.

Im Central Scotland basically, so anywhere apart from Aberdeen/Inverness is good!


----------



## sharrkey

Clive @thedetailer Stirling is ppf installer and trainer and a really genuine guy

https://m.facebook.com/thedetailer.io/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NickP

Clarke Aitken

https://www.clarkaitken.co.uk/maintenance
https://www.instagram.com/clark_aitken/?hl=en


----------



## grunty-motor

^ he is Aberdeen


----------



## NickP

grunty-motor said:


> ^ he is Aberdeen


I read the original post too quickly, I thought he was looking for someone close to Aberdeen! :wall:


----------



## donnyboy

https://arexclusivecarcare.co.uk/

http://reepscotland.co.uk/

http://www.incredibledetail.co.uk/

All Glasgow area.


----------



## macca666

NickP said:


> I read the original post too quickly, I thought he was looking for someone close to Aberdeen! :wall:


In fairness Clark is a good shout :thumb:

Op is asking the best PPF company in Scotland and explains about his OCD. Aberdeen is roughly 2 1/2 hours from Glasgow so I wouldn't think this was unreasonable I suppose the title should have been best ppf company in Central Scotland area :lol:


----------



## stangalang

Clarke, AR exclusive and incredible are all doing quality installs everyday and would trust them implicitly


----------



## T16

Appreciate it guys...

Sorry I wasn't thinking properly when creating my post. I'm around Dundee, so actually Aberdeen is easier to get to than Glasgow, its just that I don't venture to Aberdeen much and find it another world.

Its the easiest install a person could imagine I guess, firing on a load of pre-cut, but wherever I have the ability to do it, there are trees, nature, constant stuff in the air, and it would turn into one un-holy mess.

I will digest the recommendations, and get something set up! I realise limitations of pre-cut, and Im good with that, its just the paint on this motor is a three-stage pearlescent, its worth protecting as trying to touch up any monster stone chips would be almost impossible. 

The absolute STATE of the roads around NE Fife/Angus at the moment are frankly the worst I have ever seen. Huge holes that have disintegrated and left trails of rubble/stones everywhere, I'd rather be safe than sorry as I know the moment I hear a huge DONK and realise Ive damage to the car my heart will sink. THe bonnet is absolutely massive, so its better its protected!


----------



## grunty-motor

if you are considering Aberdeen, then Motorwerks is an option. I have had 2cars done there.


----------



## Kerr

T16 said:


> Appreciate it guys...
> 
> Sorry I wasn't thinking properly when creating my post. I'm around Dundee, so actually Aberdeen is easier to get to than Glasgow, its just that I don't venture to Aberdeen much and find it another world.
> 
> Its the easiest install a person could imagine I guess, firing on a load of pre-cut, but wherever I have the ability to do it, there are trees, nature, constant stuff in the air, and it would turn into one un-holy mess.


Easiest install? They pre-cut screen protectors for phones and I can neither get them on straight or without obvious dust below. :lol:

Aberdeen is another world? :lol:


----------



## grunty-motor

Kerr said:


> Aberdeen is another world? :lol:


I know - poor lad is from Scumdee and has never seen such shining lights before. I originally hail from Fife and still remember when we made both folks from Dundee and Edinburgh pay to get over the bridges into the Kingdom.....anyone can leave for free

(actually, I will say, one of my mates comes from Moni and we had a few nights out in Dundee over the last few years and saw Tom Jones there......its now a crackin night out. None of the hassle you used to get in Abz).


----------



## Liambo-235

T16 said:


> Appreciate it guys...
> 
> Sorry I wasn't thinking properly when creating my post. I'm around Dundee, so actually Aberdeen is easier to get to than Glasgow, its just that I don't venture to Aberdeen much and find it another world.


Clark is actually based around Portlethen area so it's South Aberdeen, even better to get to from Aberdeen. Literally an hour from Dundee and you can avoid the city altogether as you don't go that far.

I'd definitely give him a shout..


----------

